# The Meeting of Minds



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

This is a short story about my renagade Death Jesters.........ENJOY!:grin:

Sethius Lord Of Pain found himself chained against a wall, four Shadow Knight Terminators standing guard over him. The former Shadow Knight closed his eyes, his scarred cheeks pulling tight as a split tongue slid out from in-between his teeth and licked its dark lips, Sethius snarled and said “You think you can stop me? I have purged the stars for a hundred years and will continue to do so even after your pitiful lives have been reaped from the mortal realm”. 

One of the Terminators walked towards him saying “Aster is going to cut you inch from inch and parade you on every Imperial world in the segmentum” he spat on the marines face with a grim smile and was about to walk away when the entire cell rocked, sending two of the Terminators too the grey ground. Sethius ripped his left hand upwards, sending a broken buckle flying into the air as he smashed his fist into the face of the marine and sent him flying through the wall a few metres away, droplets of blood remaining in the air momentarily before splattering too the floor. 

Sethius ripped his other arm three and hefted up the chain, swinging it around it connected with the white helm of the remaining standing veteran and smashed it into a bloody pulp as chips of armour and bone struck the wall, he walked towards where the first marine had torn down the wall and stamped down upon the chest of one of the struggling Terminators with a loud crack, a few seconds later his boot came back up covered in blood. 

The mass murderer came out into a yellow lit hallway, his first victim slouched against the wall in a blood of spreading blood, the sounds of running feet clanging against metal filled his ears as he pushed himself into a access hallway, his chains dangling a few centimetres from the metallic floor as thirty or so power armoured Astartes ran past into his cell. 

Sethius came back out into the hall way and sprinted towards the direction the marines had came from, he shoulder barged through a door and came out onto a large command deck, four marines turning towards him with raised bolt pistols as he swung his chains around. The first marine went down, his ribs broken inwards, one of the chains wrapped around a tall marines neck and pulled him forwards, smashing him into the wall before swinging him into the third marine with a crunch as bones broke and shattered.

The Lord Of Pain stepped towards the last surviving marine who was now muttering a Imperial prayer, Sethius leapt forwards at a exhilarating speed, landing on the man he punched forwards twice, both pushing deep into skin and puncturing vital organs, the man stumbled backwards firing the trigger of his bolt pistol twice into the barbed armour of Sethius, each one merely being absorbed by the Daemonic gift. 

Sethius kicked the man several metres into a squabble of chapter serfs, crushing two and taking the arm off another in a jet of blood that drenched several command consoles. Sethius jumped down into the tangle of consoles below, thirty or saw chapter serfs sprinting away screaming as the Lord Of Pain hefted a briefing table into the air and threw it at them. 

There was silence, only broken by the crackle of wires in the blood of the slaughtered as Sethius stared out of a large window at the stars above, there was a Shadow Knight Cobra Class Destroyer orbiting the station, slowly drifting towards it but Sethius could see it was not alone fore in the darkness lurked a far more sinister presence. A Grey Knights Strike Cruiser. 

Sethius snarled as a pair of drop pods roared from the Strike Cruiser, heading straight in his direction. The Lord Of Pain leapt towards the doors as the first drop pod ripped through the glass panes, the vacuum of space pulling half mangled bodies outwards, a metal shutter slammed shut almost immediately, the second drop pod exploding in a plume of orange as it struck the eight metre thick ceramite. 

The room was shrouded in darkness, Sethius crouched behind a broken sparkling console as the drop pod opened like a flower petal, five huge marines carrying shimmering force weapons stepping out. Sethius jumped into the air, his chains flying towards the head of one of the Grey Knights, the marine looked startled as the thick chain tore into his cranium, sending pulsing brain matter flying outwards. 

The former Captain landed on his haunches, the four remaining Grey Knights levelling storm bolters each one shouting “For the Emperor!” as they pulled their triggers, Sethius moved at a unnatural speed, leaping through air to dodge the rounds as the passed centimetres from his body. Sethius found his like had run out, a round striking him in the shoulder and slamming him into a wall, one of the Grey Knights approached, muttering a prayer and aimed his storm bolter down at the Lord Of Pain saying “And the lord Sanguine struck down the Lord of Bloodthirsters with a-” before he could finish a huge hulking mutant roared from the shattered doorway, swinging a giant meat cleaver and cutting the Grey Knight in three.

Sethius pulled himself up slightly and watched the mutant crush a second Grey Knight, the third charged towards the mass murderer, screaming loudly but before he could get within five metres a torrent of bolter rounds tore the marine backwards, his once Grey Armour bruised and penetrated as thirty purple and pink armoured Astartes entered, at their lead a marine with several servo arms, white hair draped down over his shoulders. 

The Lord Of Pain looked at the ancient face of the marine, and then back at the Astartes who were know positioning themselves around the room, some firing rounds into bodies to make sure they stayed dead, Sethius pulled himself up with a groan and said “Many thanks old one may I have the honour of knowing your name?” The balding man nodded saying “Yes yes of course I am Fabius…….Fabius Bile”.


----------

